# demand of doctors in south africa



## dipankarsaha60 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello everybody, I am an Indian doctor willing to relocate to SA,could anyone tell me what are my chances of getting a job there ?I am a surgeon,also like to know how much are the expenses on average for a single person,how much are the taxes?which are the best places to reside?Is there any violence against Asians?


----------



## anirac (Feb 15, 2009)

Violence seems to be colour blind over here. There is a tremendous shortage of doctors and nurses - mainly because our doctors emigrate where they get better salaries and working conditions. Your best option would be to contact the HPCSA (health professional council of SA) - they will give you the most acurate info.
Taxes depend on your income and the new budget was just announced so I am not sure yet about that. 
Another thing that you must keep in mind is that you will be placed where the need is the highest if working for the government. Private sector will entail having a practice number and possibly re-taking of exams. I am unsure if you may open a private practice without doing community service. Try the HPCSA - they will help you.


----------



## dipankarsaha60 (Apr 7, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks a lot for ur advice.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

dipankarsaha60 said:


> Hello everybody, I am an Indian doctor willing to relocate to SA,could anyone tell me what are my chances of getting a job there ?I am a surgeon,also like to know how much are the expenses on average for a single person,how much are the taxes?which are the best places to reside?Is there any violence against Asians?



There is just violence - Take your skills somewhere else..... Or it might be you needing the surgeon.


----------



## gsaps (Aug 6, 2008)

dipankarsaha60 said:


> Hello everybody, I am an Indian doctor willing to relocate to SA,?


willing to or wanting to?


----------

